# échange clavier francais-allemand



## sabrinapet (9 Juin 2008)

Salut les gens,

je viens de m'achéter un iBook palourde Graphite d'un vendeur francais sur Ebay (moi, je suis allemande ) et maintenant je cherche un clavier allemand parce que il me manque des lettres commes ä,ö et ü sur le clavier francais (c'est trop chiant d'utiliser toujours les caractères speciaux en travaillant avec WORD etc.) 

Est-ce qu'il ya quelqu'un qui par chance possède un clavier allemand et qui veut bien l'échanger contre  mon clavier francais???  Je sais que c'est presque impossible mais peut-etre.....

En fait j'ai déja essayé à trouver un iBook defecte pour "l'habillage" mais sur l'Ebay allemand  meme en état defecte ils sont trop chers! 

Alors, si vous n'etes pas choqué par toutes mes fautes d'ortographe  j'éspère que peut-etre vous avez une idée utile pour moi!!

Merci.

sabrinapet


----------



## macalga (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
je suis francophone et je suis a Berlin, ville oú j'ai acheté mon Mac et évidement avec un clavier allemand.
Pas de soucis car on s'y habitue. Si vraiment tu n'y arrive pas, tu peux toujours acheter un simple clavier Apple bluetooth à 49&#8364; ou un clavier complet (avec pavé numérique) avec cable a 79&#8364;. Ils sont très élégants.
http://www.apple.com/fr/keyboard/
Bonne continuation


----------

